# Pelican vs powerline



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seen something big and white out in bean field.I figured it was a piece of silage tarp blown in so walked out to pick it up and it was a pelican.He must of cloths lined the transmission line for the windmills.He was laying about 100' from them.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I really need to bookmark more stuff, but here goes from how I remember the story.

Some rare bird was seen in europe that was thought to be extinct for decades now. Scientists and bird watchers both teamed up to try to spot it again.

They searched for a week or better and no luck, finally found it dead by a windmill.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I just came back from town and happened to look up and see 10 pelicans flying around.Maybe they were looking for their buddy?


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

When I went to North Dakota it shocked to to see pelicans flying around....I always associated them with the coast. I never expected to see them in the Great Plains.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I was reading an article on line about how upset the environmental whackos are about birds being killed by their all mighty, planet-saving windmills. 
Apparently they kill lots of birds....


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> I was reading an article on line about how upset the environmental whackos are about birds being killed by their all mighty, planet-saving windmills.
> Apparently they kill lots of birds....


This is the first bird of any kind I've found lieing under the transmission line or the windmills.They've been up about 3 yrs.

They(the greenies) were worried about the windmills killing bats.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> This is the first bird of any kind I've found lieing under the transmission line or the windmills.They've been up about 3 yrs.
> 
> They(the greenies) were worried about the windmills killing bats.


Here's an excerpt from the article I was reading about bird strikes and windmills:

"Wind turbines kill more than 573,000 birds each year in the United States, according to The Associated Press, including federally protected species like bald eagles and golden eagles. "

http://www.livescience.com/31995-how-do-wind-turbines-kill-birds.html


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm....you never hear obama and the greenies make mention of the bird deaths.....maybe we need to collect a spotted owl or two and casually place them under a turbine in a liberal state and have someone "discover" the find...... On second thought, better pass on that idea as the obamas would want to spend a trillion dollars on researching how to make a turbine "bird proof".

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> Hmmmmm....you never hear obama and the greenies make mention of the bird deaths.....maybe we need to collect a spotted owl or two and casually place them under a turbine in a liberal state and have someone "discover" the find...... On second thought, better pass on that idea as the obamas would want to spend a trillion dollars on researching how to make a turbine "bird proof".
> 
> Regards, Mike


That would make too much sense, more than likely they would find a way to make everyone live by a windmill so the spotted owl could have the areas away from the windmills where the people used to live.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Those windmills are terrible for peoples health. I dont know how they are allowed to keep putting them up. I liked them until I talked to an electrical engineer and stray voltage expert for a few hours what an eye opener that was.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Those windmills are terrible for peoples health. I dont know how they are allowed to keep putting them up. I liked them until I talked to an electrical engineer and stray voltage expert for a few hours what an eye opener that was.


Elaborate.....I'm interested.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Me too....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Stray voltage can turn an award winning dairy herd into White Castle material in very short order. Believe me, we've dealt with it once before when we still had a dairy.

One thing I remember learning is the ground wire from the utility company can be "hotter" than the hot wires from the utility.

Can get difficult to track down if you have both single phase and three phase on the same property.

When we remodeled the dairy, Dad buried several hundred feet of 2/0 bare copper wires in every trench for our own grounds and the hell with the utility.

When we installed the grain leg I buried over a hundred feet of 4/0 bare copper around the dump pit and grounded it directly to the leg.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Research Oklahoma wind farms and Bald Eagle deaths.

This administration turns a blind eye to the deaths. From what I understand, the killing of a Bald Eagle, either intentionally or unintentionally, is illegal. These windmill farm owners are now asking for permission from US Fish and Wildlife to kill a certain number each year.

Yet, they shut off ag irrigation water in the name of some fish in other areas of this country.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> *But it is Green Energy*******
> 
> *If it was a coal,nuclear or hydro powered energy it would be shut dowm immediately.But this was the Greenies idea to have wind energy and is now federaly mandated to have a certain % of all power from the wind.Even tho it is the most costly to produce.*
> 
> *We have a Topeka Shiner in some creeks here and on the endangered list.It can shut down repairing a bridge for a yr or more to have a Study.On a map showing the waters they are in it shows them going threw my farm.Well they must have legs then because it is just a waterway that I bale every yr.*


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Elaborate.....I'm interested.


So I see an ad in the farm paper we get for running gears. So I call the guy and go over to buy them. He is about a hour away. So I get there and buy them. Then he wanted to show me his dairy farm. He went to school for an electrical engineer then decided he wanted to milk cows. He milked cows for 40 years and while he did he helped other farmers with stray voltage. 
We have windmills about 2 miles away and the farm dad sold a few years ago was right in the middle of the 130 windmill farm. 2 months after the windmill beside our farm started operating dad was diagnosed with rumetoid arthritis. He couldnt work for months and could barely move somedays. So I told this guy and he asked how far from the house the windmill is. I said about 300 yards he said that would do it for sure. 
How we got on the topic was he has them all around his area to. I said what do you think ofthose things. He said they are the worst f***ing thing every invented. He has had 5 neighbors move away with health problems from the stray voltage. He himself noticed he had headaches. He noticed his milk production dropped a bit. So he installed filters on all his power coming in to the farm.it fixed the problem but cost him 10k. He said every area of his property was tested and he said the filters did the job. He has a couple videos on internet explaining it if I can find them I will post it. But if your house is close to windmills it might pay to get it checked out.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So I found the videos but I dont know how to post links. So go to youtube and type in david colling. When I did it the videos were the 4th to 6th videos and the title is Electrical pollution and wind turbines. There is part 1 2 and 3. Take a look they are very informative.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ontario hay man said:


> So I found the videos but I dont know how to post links. So go to youtube and type in david colling. When I did it the videos were the 4th to 6th videos and the title is Electrical pollution and wind turbines. There is part 1 2 and 3. Take a look they are very informative.


If it's you tube simply copy that address from the address bar at the top of your browser then paste it right into your post, the site will show the video automatically.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

mlappin said:


> If it's you tube simply copy that address from the address bar at the top of your browser then paste it right into your post, the site will show the video automatically.


I do everything on the smartphone. How do you do it that way. The computer is out being fixed.


----------

